# Im a teen mommy to be!



## Maria+Cookie

Hello my name is Maria and im 17 i am 22 weeks and 3 days my baby girl:crib::pink: is due the 3rd of may and i cant wait:happydance:. Everything is going good so far except the daddy decided not to have a relationship :saywhat:after he found out i was having his baby which hurt me really bad :cry:. Im doing good without him and surviving:boat:. Im really glad im having this baby cuz it showed me how much he cared for me which im guessing he didnt:cry:. My older sis capuru who also joined is TTC and get her :bfp: this year and i really hope she gets it. Im praying for her she cant be the only aunty you know:rofl:. I really love my older sister we get along really well :hugs::friends: we never argue and we tell each other everything. Im really hoping that my baby comes home healthy with no problems my mom was very happy when she found out :happydance: she went with me to take my first test and as we came out with that :bfp: i was very surprised im not worried about the babys father as long as i have my baby girl and my family im good to go we all celebrated for my first baby :cake::baby: and we cant wait till she gets here.


----------



## lilmumma

Congrats hunni, i had my first at 17, go you for being so strong though this x


----------



## Maria+Cookie

My ex keeps telling me that he wants to be there but i dont believe him he always has an excuse for something and sometimes i feel like he wasnt really worth it i dont really know what to think.


----------



## YummyMummy2be

welcome to bnb
Congrats on ur bump!
xx


----------



## xJedeanex

:hi: hey Maria i got pregnant with my first when i was 16. dont worry about your ex, your still young, plenty of men out there huny! anyway its him that will be missing out not u!!! hope all goes well n
with your pregnancy! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

He isnt showing any support and he tells me he wants responsibility towards the baby if he cant be there for me how am i gonna be sure hes gonna be there for my baby.


----------



## mommy2raven

Hi hunni welcome to bnb xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## nikkybaby

Welcome and congrats!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2B(18)

Hi!! I`m 18 due late July/early August

You`re lucky to have a supportive family,
at the end of the day that`s all you actually need

I would imagine it difficult to raise a baby w/o a daddy
but what doesn`t kill you can only make you stronger

Be sure to thank you`re Mom & Sis for being so great 
Always make sure that they know you appreciate them 
and all they are doing for you!!!

+ if all goes well with your sister ttc you`ll soon have someone you could share everything about your pregnancy with

Good luck!!


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Thanks for the support i really hope everything goes well for my sis shes been trying for 2-3 years and shes going to take a test this saturday and hopefully she gets that :bfp:.


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Hello Hunni n welcome xxxx i had my first 2weeks before my 17th xxxxx All the best xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Capuru

:hugs: Hi sis thanks for your support. I'm really happy about my little niece so I wanted to show her off here she is.
https://links.pictures.aol.com/pic?id=93f0Ky1v0l-3155XTS0V9heP1adDb0aY5AGSv4xQp5Fd3Ig=&size=l
 



Attached Files:







cookie.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats hun x


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Thx im so excited and cant wait till she gets here.


----------



## ThatGirl

do you have a name for her? x


----------



## Maria+Cookie

yea but no one likes the name so i have to think of a new and i cant really think of any at the moment


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

it doesnt really matter tha no one else likes the name ! its if u like it x

btw congrats u n ur bump O:)


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*thank you  i was going to name her mariacelie but since the father named her they dont want that name given to her so now i have to think of another name for her which is going to be really hard *


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome and congrats sweetie, as for the dad, its him thats missing out on being a dad to a gorgeous lil girl xx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Well its been a while since i wrote in this and not much has happened. I finally saw my baby girl move for the first time . I was really excited when i saw her move me and my sis where watching to see if we can see her feet pop up and i did see it once and her little hands rubbing against my belly it was really cute. We think my sis might be pregnant and hopefully she is   she really wants to have a baby she has been trying for a couple of years now and hopefully she gets her  this month. I havnt spoken to the babys father ever scince the argument and him not wanting to be in a relationship which pissed me off its just stupid that he didnt want to be in a relationship after he found out i was pregnant and that hurt me really badly  i dont know what to do with him anymore. But anyways i dont think anything bad has happened except for whats going on with my babys father. I dont know whether to let him be there the day shes born or leave him out its so hard to tell cuz i still have feeling for him and i dont know what to do sometimes i feel like calling him and inviting him over to talk about what hes going to do but im so confused . I really need to know what to do im so lost and confused . *


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

do wa eva feels rite for u! invite im over if u really wanna no wa es thinkin bu dnt if ur still angry at im over wats appined because it will make u feel more stressed an tha aint gunna for ur baba xx


----------



## mommyat18

I am 18 and my little boy is due May 12th!! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## in_love_17

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Things are starting to change little by little with me and bumps dad. Its been a while since he called and then out of no where he called to ask me if i can go to his house and see him on Saturday . I wasn't able to visit yesterday but i whent to visit him today and to see his parents. For some reason he wouldnt stop starring at me when he saw me i was very confused and didnt know what to do when i saw him . We started talking and he started planning on what he wanted to get for the baby i was very shocked when he started that conversation with me. But it all ended very well i was talking with his sister for a while and i get along with her very well . Before i left he invited me over again this tuesday and i dnt know if i should go or not im really confused . I hope i get to know if i should go or not before that day comes its really hard to even think about it now what should i do!!!.*


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

If things went well why wouldn't you want to go?? just do what ever feels right for you and bump, think what will be best long term not just for now, you need to know that he will be there for you and bump not just now but forever, its not just now he will have to buy things for bump its for years and years to come ha ha :hugs: wish you the best hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to Baby and Bump!

Congratulations on your pregnany, wishing you a very healthy & happy one! :hugs:x


----------



## Maria+Cookie

* Well as you can see its been a while scince i wrote i really havnt had much time to be on so ill give the update . Not to long ago i started talkin to Cookies dad again but i guess the mood swings took over i kind of told him off i tried to keep everything in my head but it all came out all of sudden. I told him that i didnt want anythin to do with him and that i never wanted to talk to him again and alot of other bad things . After i told him off i felt really bad for some reason i started thinking about everything i said and i wanted to appoligize . I was talkin to his sister and i told her everything cuz i get along with her very well she my best friend so i told her wat happend. So last week i called Cookies dad and spoke with him and asked him if he was still mad at me and he said no cuz everythin i said was kind of true but not all  so i felt really weird somehow. Yesterday Cookies dad whent baby shopping for the first time and he called me while he was doing that and asked me if i had any of the things he bought so it was very interesting . In a way he was talking to me like as if we were going out again so i asked him and out of no where he said u might never kno i was very confused and didnt kno wat to say . Today i was talkin to him and he told me that he was goin to pick me up to go to his house and spend time with him and all that fun stuff so hopefully this weekend i could go over there and spend more time cuz he has off . So anyways the point is that i dont really kno wats goin on between us i started thinking maybe Cookie is wantin us to get back together . I really do hope we do cuz i still have really strong feelings for him and maybe he dose for me cuz he calls me alot now and hopefully everything gets back to normal i really want to be a family and a really happy one .*


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*So far so good with Cookie but i keep getting painful contractions but they go away and come back later i think its playing with me i cnt wait till Cookie gets here i wanna have her in my arms already i dnt have that many weeks left and there going by reallly slow she keeps kicking alot and moving around which is a gd thing and i kno shes very healthy even though i have been sick for 4 months and it wont go away Cookies dad and i r doin ok but were not together hes still being very supportive and is there callin alot asking if shes here yet hes not being very patient about her gettin her he wants her here like theres no 2marrow lol but so far everything is going gd except for the contractions soon shell be here and ill post before i go to the hosptial when i cnt take the pain or when my water breaks which ever one comes first lol*


----------



## Capuru

I hope soon too:dance: not much longer to go before she's here!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Am loving reading this, tee hee hope everything gets better and better with 'cookies dad' its awsome!! Good Luck!! You dont have much longer to go, am so jelous and i've got AGES and AGES to go ha ha ha!!


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Srry i havnt been on lately i had soo much to do with the baby shower  and really bad contractions they keep playing with me. I started spoting but it went away later at night so far no leaking or water breaking or any of that good news  The baby shower went great but my cuzins were messing everything up with me and bumps dad they kept on tryin to get in the way and its pissed us all off they kept on talking alot of trash about everyone  but they cant say anything cuz they look like big fat whales ask capuru lol Bumps dad and i were together the whole time during the babyshower we didnt argue or anything he was playing with Cookie cuz she was moving alot i had so many bad contractions everytime she moved but my cuzins kept on gettin in the way when he tried playing with her we jst wanted to kick them out like crazy he wanted to play with his baby but they kept pushing away and it got me soooooo mad other than that im doin fine and with bumps dad and everything else so far the contractions hasnt left me and everytime i get up i get really bad pressure pain but the nurse said i cnt go back till my water breaks or till i bleed so i dnt kno wat to dothings r going crazy now i cnt stand the contractions at all they hurt alot *


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Wooo heyaa mariaa ive been looking for you haha!!! wooo only two more days to go noww! xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

any sign of cookie yet ? xxx


----------



## pandapop

Well I am 16 just now 
17 when I give birth
and I know how you feel with the baby's dad not wanting to know or support
I really think you are strong and congratulations people like you make it better for people like me to go on!


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hope its not long till your little one is here! You sound very strong, i am sure everything will work out for you. Being a single parent isn't always bad, I am and I was 18 when I had my little girl. Her dad has never seen her of paid a penny towards her but he's missing out not me. Plus I dont have to share her at weekends and stuff so I'm sure she feels more secure knowing where she stands. 
I hope you guys find a happy balance for you all. I'm sure you will and your pregnancy hormones will calm down soon giving you a clear head to think and take charge ;)
Take care, good luck with everything Hugs xxx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Well so far Cookie is late and not here yet  i dnt kno wats going on with everything its all scaring me . Today we whent to wal-mart and i thought i had to go pee i did but then i thought i had to go again instead alittle water came out so i dnt kno whether it was leaking or if it was something else. maybe later on i might go to the hospital or i might jst stay home till friday and see wat they will do. Hopefully she will be here sooner and i dnt have to wait till friday the contractions are really bad today and not goin away things are goin crazy this week i hope it all calms down and not get any worse.*


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Sorry cookie hasn't made a entrance yet! don't worry you'll have your baby out this time next week if not earlier!!!! (keep thinkin that to yourself) = ] i'm so excited for you maria :D:D don't forget to send us a lil update when anything happens speak to you soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*This is soooo lame supposivly now there sayin my due date was May 7th eitherway im still over due so tomarrow im gnna go to the hospital and see when is the soonest time that they can induce me to have the baby cuz i cnt wait any longer they said that they wld put me on monitors on wedensday but i cnt wait that long its to much plus i dnt feel like my due was on the 7th i feel like it was actually on the 3rd cuz thats wat both aultrasounds came out to be so they cnt jst change the date like that i cnt wait any longer But if anything happens ill let u guys kno and if they give me really bad news i will bust out cryin i dnt wanna have her any later my mom took a weeks paid vacation cuz we thought i wld have her this week and nothin happend it wld be really awsome if i had her during mothers day plus my mom wld be even more excited cuz thats wat she wanted lol well im gnna let u guys go its gettin really late and im in alot of pain right now i cnt take it im gnna go to sleep and hope the pain goes away  *


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Awww maria! i hope cookie makes an arrival soon, at least those pains are kinda a good sign hey. look forward to hearin from you (hopefully in the birth announcment section though!) hope you get your wish tha cookie comes before you get induced xxxx


----------



## Blob

Good Luck hope she comes soon!!


----------



## xpaigex

hi there! congrats aww your haveing a baby girl!! im hopeing that my little one is a girl:p
xxx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*She finally here  im really glad i have her in my arms now i couldnt wait any longer and now shes finally here shes a really quiet baby and dsnt cry alot its really kool *


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Oh my god congratulationss mummy!!!!! 
welcomee to the world cookie!! 

what did you call her? 
what did she wiegh?

come onn tell uss:D:D 

xx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Her name is Mariacelli Luset Rodriguez Velazquez and she weighed 7pounds. 0.3onces Im gnna put some pics up as soon as i get them on here*


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations :pink:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl :hug:


----------



## Jodie__x

i cant wait to see some pics !! ... congradulations !!! xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh cant wait for the pics CONGRATS thats awsome!!


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Im goin to put up some pics when i download them on the computer when i get the chance she keeps me really busy lol my sis goes crazy when she comes over to see the baby lol she cant help but pick her up and cuddle her lol


----------



## Capuru

Yea she's so beautiful!!!!:dance:


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Well my baby is now 2 weeks old shes a very quiet baby and dsnt cry as much only when shes hungry lol. The babys father and I r doin better than before he tried calling me for the past 2 days I never picked up the phone so he started freakin out but i didnt really care cuz now hes gonna go through the same things i whent through so he can learn his leason . I still dnt kno wats gnna happen between us but most likley im gnna let him suffer  and get back for all the things hes done to me i know its mean but he deserves it after everything he made me go through he thinks jst because hes the babys father that he can take her but he can think twice about that cuz she isnt going anywhere with him if he didnt wanna be there for the 9 months i was pregnant then hes not gnna be there now he already lost his chance  and theres nothing that he can do now to make me change my mind because its not gnna work  but the sad things about the whole situation is i kinda still got feelings for him (yes capuru i do so dnt kill me lol) but at the same time i jst feel like moving and not lettin him know where i whent 2 hes been gettin better ever scince the baby was born cuz everytime we whent to the hospital he whent and the day i gave birth to my little girl he stayed the night with me at the hospital. But i know hes only doin all of this for the baby which is a gd thing cuz he wants to be there but its also wrong because i know hes using me to get to her so thats why im not gnna talk to him anymore cuz if hes only gnna call me for the baby hes gnna get the same answer everytime "shes doing fine" so from now on he gnna go  and hoping he dsnt sink any time soon cuz im not gnna be there to bring him back in he can work his way back by making everything up. I jst hope this plan works because he even called my sis wounderin where i was at. In a way it was really funny but then again i felt bad i dnt know wat to really do anymore its all so confusing to me its really hard for me to go through with this should i do this or should i give second thoughts about it???*


----------



## trishawootton

tbh i have always said if they arent there throughout the pregnancy then they ahve nuthing to do with the baby when its born but thats my opinion... you need to do what you feel is right for you and your little girl just dont do nething you will regret good luck hun xx


----------



## Capuru

First of all sis I already knew you still have feelings for him:roll: it's so obvious:rofl: but seriously, he wasn't there during the pregnancy he wasn't there for you and he even said it himself that he did not want the responsibility of having to be by you all the time, that's a horrible thing to say:growlmad:

He wants to be with a girl he can call whenever he pleases and be out with his friends whenever he wants, he basically wants a girl to be a toy and you're not that girl your idea of a relationship is completely different. Like you told me you want a family and that's not what he's looking for. I know he has been there during the last months but after he didn't have to actually be there for you but for the birth of the baby.

I personally think you should put him behind you he's just not ready to grow up right now. One day he might realize he wants a family but you can't wait after him for that day to come, live your own life enjoy your baby and know that I will always be here for you:hugs: I really don't want to see you in that situation he doesn't deserve you, you are worth so much more than what he's looking for.

I know, it's easy for me to say and I know you can't just forget about him, he is the father of your baby and he will want to see her, but right now he is only just that, the father of your baby. Shoot when he finally realizes he wants a family you are gonna be looking sooo hott!!! and it might just be to late for him and he's gonna be like, "man why did I have to be so immature?":( :rofl: and yes I know he's only 17 and he wants to live his life but he should of realized that sex comes with responsibilities and sometimes consequences he had promised you that he was an honest family guy that he would be with you even if it was to happen and when it did first thing he did was run, he lied to you and that's not right at all. I'm sorry so long but I thought I should really say what I was thinking and this is the best way I can say it. Hope you not mad:( I love you:hug:


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Well yesterday the babys father came by and spent time with her after work wich seemed to be fun for him but annoying to me cuz he wldnt stop staring at me nd i noticed he was lookin at my butt while i was playing the 360. Just a few hours ago he called tellin me he wanted to pick me up this saturday so i gave him the same answer he always gave me when i wanted him to come over well my reason is true my mom isnt feeling good so im takin care of her nd i dnt wanna leave her alone so i tld him to come over here cuz im not goin over there so he got mad nd i tld him thats not my problem im not gonna leave my mom alone like this if he didnt wanna come over for the 9 months i was pregnant thats not my fault i dnt care if hes mad at me or not hes not gnna force me to go over to his house if he wants to be with the baby he can come over here. If his family wants to see the baby they can come over here too because my baby is not gonna get out of this house shes only 2 weeks old and even if shes older shes not gnna go over there cuz he wasnt there till the end he already lost his advantages to her nd to me he cant tell me wat to do he gets me soo mad  he makes my life so complicated wat should i do about all of this???
*


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*Well nt much goin on Cookie is now 1 mnth nd 5 days old shes really pretty nd she already started 2 smile Capuru goes crazy when she comes 2 visit her she even calls her chicken  shes still very quiet nd dsnt crying alot she mostly  her dad calls alot always askin if she needs anythin or if i need anythin he really cares for her alot he even tells everyone at his job that he in love with his daughter cuz of how pretty she is everyone knos me there cuz i used 2 wrk there nw everytime i go there everyone wants 2 see her  hes always askin 2 spend time with her bt i dnt have time 2 go 2 his house so i tld him 2 come over here its really confusing stuff  Mariacelli loves watchin me play xbox360 she starts 2 cry if shes nt there watchin me play  shes so picky bout the games 2 shes jst like her aunty shes picky bout everything  she even dances 2 the music on the fun games i dnt kno how she knos bt she start 2 move her little arms nd feet while shes laying down im gnna try nd record it nd see if im able 2 put it on here she even dose this really evil stare 2 my lil brother its really funny 2 it makes me laugh like crazy bt yea thats wats happend so far till nw  if she dse any other funny stuff ill let u gurls kno *


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Good to hear all is good Maria :D 

Keep us updated with Bubs Progresses, So cute :D Speak soon xxx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

*well its been 2 days scince her father called nd out no where he called so i didnt answer he wants me 2 go over his house this weekend bt im nt goin he can wait for all i care  well nt much goin on im slowly gettin over her father cuz im tired of him wantin me 2 do watever he wants he dsnt own me i own him im nt gnna tlk to him anymore even if he comes over if he dse its only for the baby nt me he can go make his own new life without me cuz im nt gnna be there for him anymore its better bein a single parent sometime anyways 

Thx rachel ur really gd friend cnt wait till ur little man gets here i wanna see pics hahaha *


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Maria,

You just enjoy that beautiful baby, and look after yourself too.

Its sounds as though you are giving that young man too much attention, and he certainly doesnt deserve it.

Take care, and congratulations on that beautiful little girl,

Love,

Shim,
xxx


----------

